# harvesting q?



## sgtsmoke (Jun 19, 2006)

hi guys.my question is,when my plants are done and rdy to harvest .
do i cut it at the base of the stem close to the dirt?

or do i pull it out roots and all?



thanks sgtsmoke


----------



## Mutt (Jun 19, 2006)

I just cut mine at the base. No need for the roots. I just dump the spent dirt and roots in my dirt/branches pile in the back.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 19, 2006)

Same here, minus the dirt.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 20, 2006)

I find it easier if I harvest by cutting the branches off the standing plant.  If I have the time I also "field dress" the buds by cutting them off the branches before transporting home.


----------



## sgtsmoke (Jun 21, 2006)

sweet thx guys.i have like a few more weeks till mine are done.i am growing citral under a 600w hps.
i cant give any pics cause file size are to big.gonna take some new ones soon


----------



## JerryG1989 (Jun 21, 2006)

i would just cut at the base and hang the whole thing upside down in apaper bag in a dark dry closet or sumthin


----------

